# Teddy Bear Blanket



## clkay

I made a couple of Teddy Bear blankets ; this one is for my daughter's first - due in Setpember


----------



## LadyBecket

I love this, it is so pretty and you did a beautiful job on it!! I've got the knitted pattern for this. Nice to see it in crochet!!


----------



## grandday

Awesome! Very pretty.


----------



## babybop

Very pretty.


----------



## Jill2

Absolutely Precious! You have done a beautiful job!


----------



## Catnip1948

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## skinny minnie

Very pretty


----------



## tpmcgoo2

beautiful! I love this little blanket. I have done it in worsted too and just did fewer rows of bears to make it to size for a baby. You did such a nice job of crocheted this one. the stitches look wonderful! what a lucky baby!


----------



## hajra

Labor of love. Just beautiful.


----------



## Pattyhayw

Just beautiful! I'm in awe of your wonderful crocheting skills.


----------



## Katsch

very cute baby blanket, love this pattern, you have done a beautiful job :thumbup:


----------



## Sandiego

Cute blanket. That is a lot of work!!! ;0)


----------



## thegrape

Just adorable! Your stitches are so perfect!


----------



## chrisrhend

What a beautiful blanket. Where does the pattern for it come from? Would love to make one for my expected grandchild too!


----------



## kathleenTC

Very nice job!!!


----------



## kammyv4

Really cute


----------



## maryrose

very pretty and cute!


----------



## Chocolate9

Hi there,
Just joined here and was wondering if LadyBecket would share the knitted version of this blanket.
Thanks,
Dianna


----------



## determined_to-knit

Such a beautiful blanket! It certainly looks like a lot of work! Your daughter will love it!


----------



## Elaine C.

clkay said:


> I made a couple of Teddy Bear blankets ; this one is for my daughter's first - due in Setpember


Such a lovely Teddy Bear blanket. Your daughter will love it...and so will the little one. Congrats on the new little one coming.


----------



## YorkieMama

Beautiful!! This will certainly be one of the little treasures that are saved for the Baby Keepsake Chest.


----------



## mambo22

very nice


----------



## KnitterNatalie

Really lovely! Great work, and I'm sure that your daughter and grandbaby will love it also!!


----------



## lorettamiller

Hi, please could you email the knitted version of the teddy blanket - loretta @ skabenga.com - I'd love to knit for my grandson. 
Many thanks, Loretta Miller, Pietermaritzburg, South Africa


----------



## Nancy802

Lots of hard work went into that blanket. And you've done an excellent job. Beautiful.


----------



## Diane1945

I just think that any baby would feel very confortable in this beautiful blanket...but since I'm a knitter I'd appreciate if "LadyBecket" would share her pattern. Thank you


----------



## sewnhair

Your Teddy blanket is adorable!!! Your daughter & Grandbaby will love it!!!


----------



## cooljn

LadyBecket said:


> I love this, it is so pretty and you did a beautiful job on it!! I've got the knitted pattern for this. Nice to see it in crochet!!


I love the crocheted pattern. But I do not crochet. I would love to have the knitted pattern for it if you care to share it.


----------



## cathys321

Would love to have the crochet pattern for this teddy bear blanket. Thanks


----------



## medtrans56

So pretty. Where is the pattern from?


----------



## MojoMa56

Lovely. Great job!


----------



## Kiwiknitter

I too would love a link to the knitted version - is it filigree knitting??


----------



## clkay

I found this pattern on this site; thanks to mjoan44

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9616-1.html


----------



## TabathaJoy

Cute blanket.


----------



## JillHill

How can I get the patrern? I don't see one here.


----------



## Miri

Isn't it beautiful, well done!


----------



## marthafrye

How can I get this pattern to crochet.


----------



## galaxycraft

marthafrye said:


> How can I get this pattern to crochet.


Teddy Bear Parade Baby Afghan - Afghan Collector's Series *© 1995 Needlecraft Shop*
Designed by Roberta Maier
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Patterns-/41228/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=teddy+bear+parade


----------



## HARRINGTON

clkay said:


> I made a couple of Teddy Bear blankets ; this one is for my daughter's first - due in Setpember


I love this pattern and have made several. It is always well received . You have done a great job. :-D :-D


----------



## bhappy41b

Very pretty!


----------



## mombr4

Love your blanket. I always had my eye on that pattern but it is crochet, wish they wrote one in a knit pattern.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crochetluvr

How do I get the pattern???


----------



## galaxycraft

Crochetluvr said:


> How do I get the pattern???


Teddy Bear Parade Baby Afghan - Afghan Collector's Series *© 1995 Needlecraft Shop*
Designed by Roberta Maier
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Patterns-/41228/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=teddy+bear+parade


----------



## Grannie maggie

Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mcarbol

What a beautiful blanket! I'd love to make one! Where can I find this pattern?


----------



## galaxycraft

mcarbol said:


> What a beautiful blanket! I'd love to make one! Where can I find this pattern?


Favorite Filet 15 Designs © Annie's Attic
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Favorite-Filet-15-Designs-Annies-Attic-Crochet-Booklet-/201266791607?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edc6f84b7


----------



## remic

is there a video you can watch on how to make it that would be helpful for the teddy bear blanket


----------



## remic

is there a video to watch on how to crochet the teddy bear blanket


----------



## Indreams

I luv this blanket! Is there a pattern for this blanket?


----------



## galaxycraft

Indreams said:


> I luv this blanket! Is there a pattern for this blanket?


Favorite Filet 15 Designs © Annie's Attic
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2055845.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.XFavorite+Filet+15+Designs+Annie%27s+Attic.TRS0&_nkw=Favorite+Filet+15+Designs+Annie%27s+Attic&_sacat=0

Teddy Bear Parade Baby Afghan - Afghan Collector's Series © 1995 Needlecraft Shop
Designed by Roberta Maier
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Patterns-/41228/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=teddy+bear+parade


----------



## sg80329

If you have this pattern for knitting, I would love to have it. Can you forward that info to me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Knittingkitty

Sooo adorable!


----------



## kacey66

Adorable blanket! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Denisew

Can you email me the pattern


----------



## Happycamper

Really cute! :sm24:


----------



## liz53

Do u have the pattern for this. My niece is 4 and fell in love with it


----------



## virginiacaminero

Me gustaria tener el patron de la manta con oso
Gracias


----------



## virginiacaminero

Virginiacaminero


----------



## lizzy60

I would really love this pattern to make it for my new grandson


----------



## mskoto

What a beautiful blanket. Where does the pattern for it come from? Would love to make one for my expected Great Grandchild. Thank you in advance


----------



## Gag112061

Does anyone have the crochet one? I would appreciate it if anyone one could help me by telling me where I can get it.


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful work of art


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful work of art


----------



## amudaus

Beautiful and neat! :sm24:


----------



## EllaY87

[No message]


----------



## sundrop016

Just stunning! Is it all cotton? Where might I find this pattern please?


----------



## j.perry62

clkay said:


> I made a couple of Teddy Bear blankets ; this one is for my daughter's first - due in Setpember


How do I get the step by step pattern


----------

